# Как часто можно делать R-снимки?



## ксюха (18 Дек 2009)

У меня вопрос к докторам.
  По всем нам понятной причине рентгеновские снимки рекомендуют делать не чаще раза в год. Скажите, а как можно контролировать состояние позвоночника при сколиозе в этот промежуток, ведь визуальное наблюдение очень неточно.

Когда я задала этот вопрос нашему врачу с ЛФК он оветил: "А зачем вам это надо? Вы занимаетесь и этого достаточно, а дальше будет то, что будет". 
Может быть он и прав, но ожидание следующего снимка через такое длительное время гнетет неизвестностью.
  Может быть есть другой способ контролировать сколиоз? И как часто это надо делать при 4-й степени сколиоза?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Дек 2009)

Контрольные рентгенограммы можно делать и через месяц, и через три. Вопрос в другом - зачем? При таком сколиозе, каков у Вашей дочери, необходимо делать операцию. Если не верите - спросите у доктора Попова.
 А так теряется и время, и деньги...


----------



## doclega (3 Апр 2012)

Небольшое пояснение :
1) Единица измерения дозы общего облучения человеческого тела - миллиЗиверт (мЗв).
2) Учитывая последние данные о риске радиационного облучения для здоровья человека, количественная оценка риска проводится только в случае получения дозы радиации выше 50 мЗв в течение одного года (для взрослых у детей), либо в случае получения дозы облучения выше 100 мЗв  на протяжении всей жизни, дополнительно к природному облучению...
3) Для сравнения : рентгенография поясничного отдела позвоночника в 2-х проекциях - 1,7 мЗв.


----------

